# Light fixture for regular 20 gallon



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello, everyone, I'm new to the freshwater area.

I just got a Top Fin? 20 Gallon Aquarium Hood Combo from petsmart and it comes with the canopy and 17W "Aqueon? T-8 Full Spectrum Daylight Fluorescent Lamp".

However, when I look at the my tank, it looks kind of dim.

Also I have a lot of plants and some fishes..

So I consider to buy a new light fixture

below are the list of the fixture that I search from all the stores I know in great Vancouver area

*1. Glo T5 HO Linear Lighting System, Double, 24"

2. Glo T5 HO Linear Lighting System, Single, 24"

3. Coralife power compact 6700k Dual - 30"

4. Zoo Med AquaSun Dual T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hoods 24"*

I mainly expect to find something like 24" and have legs can extend to 30"ish as i might upgrade my tanks in the future.

If anyone have any thoughts about those product above or have some reviews about those product please reply it.

Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Try our equipment page?

24" with extentable bracket to cover up to 32" dual hot5 for $50

24" 1w led fixture with the same bracket for $110.

CANADIAN AQUATICS and click the equipment section.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Charles, the deal is good, but do you guys have local store I can go check it out? Kind of want to visit it your lifestock as well.


----------

